# Cow-hocks



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

Cow hocks have nothing to do with HD, it has to do with Structure. I wouldnt be concerned about it unless you are wanting to show/breed your dog.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sorry to be so stupid (a pretty much natural state for me) but, what are cow hocks? The basic structure is there at six months, but there is still lots of changes coming at that age.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Cow-hocked is the condition in a livestock animal where the back leg joints of the animal are set incorrectly. This term is used to describe when the back 'knee' on an animal is set inward, resulting in a splayed look in the back legs. This can result in the uneven wearing of hooves, which can end up in permanent lameness, and can prove to be a very serious condition...
More here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cow-hocked


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Joe....I was gonna ask the same thing...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks, just saw a picture in our dog anatomy book!


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

Its almost to where the top of the hocks meet, the hocks are turned inwards....I have seen it before, but it doesnt have anything to do with HD

It may be as he grows that his cow hocks will correct some, but you never know. Are you interested in showing him?


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Allie and the Gang =) said:


> Its almost to where the top of the hocks meet, the hocks are turned inwards....I have seen it before, but it doesnt have anything to do with HD
> 
> It may be as he grows that his cow hocks will correct some, but you never know. Are you interested in showing him?


No, she is not for showing, nor for breeding. But I am just a bit worried.... I thought these cowhocks could be a sign of possible HD.


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

No, one thing has nothing to do with the other. If her parents and grandparents are OFA on hips, you SHOULD be ok! You could always go have her Xrayed just in case!


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Allie: Thank you for your reply. I worry too much, I guess.


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

Its ok, its normal for us to worry! Things will be fine!


----------

